
General Motors driverless car program gets $2.3B boost from SoftBank - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/gms-driverless-car-program-gets-2-3-billion-boost-from-softbank/
======
Fricken
As of posting GM shares are up 11% in premarket trading.

If GM were to be valued like one of those whacky, high flying tech companies,
based on the merits of Cruise's future revenue potential, how much do you
think it would be worth?

